# I keep saying I'm done for the year



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

But it ain't so! LOL First I wanted to be done before we left on our trip, Nov. 3rd. But then I came back to a bunch of orders and thought, oh-oh, I better make more of this and that, just in case. And I keep getting calls about when we'll be in town and oh, what about our open house and I'm thinking it might be bigger than expected (as long as the weather is good). And then I realize that if sales continue as I expect then by the end of Dec. I'll be awfully low on some fragrances and I really, really don't want to be making soap in December if I can help it at all. So here I am, soaping like a mad woman and I have my largest inventory ever. LOL

So how are you all doing?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've been soaping like a mad woman too. The orders just keep coming. 40+ bar orders too! Just as soon as I think I'm good, I look at my stock and I'm low on something! I took the next step and added on a larger wholesale account and I need to keep much more stock on hand than I have in the past to keep them supplied. I'd love to have an open house. I don't think I'm going to make it happen this year but I need to get serious about having one next year.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah....it's the same thing here. I expected more orders than other times of the year, but not so many big orders. One lady bought 50 bars all for Christmas gifts. And I have more stores this year so I too want to keep my inventory from getting too low. I don't want to be out of something when one of them is re-ordering.

I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for good weather the weekend of our open house. I'll be sending out the post cards for it next week already. I've got a mailing list of about 100....all names I collected at the larger market we did this summer, people who said they'd be interested in coming. I have no idea what to expect. Last year's was our first and it snowed so the turnout was pretty low. But those who came really bought. I'm thinking if the weather cooperates I'll easily double the sales.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crazy soaping here, too. Working on a new website with an improved shopping cart and people are starting to order for Christmas, etc.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Soaping every night, cutting soap every morning. It will be like this until the week before Christmas, I will sell more soap after Christmas and after new year than Christmas sales, with my stores restocking. All my big stores are stocked for pre Christmas and have 5 big orders to get out before next week. Facebook has been super good for buisness and I have 12 reorders of large boxes from the 4 bars for $20 which included shipping...so it paid off big.

Stacey are you doing the upgrade yourself? What shopping cart are you using?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zen cart. And actually, Lillian is helping me. She's working on starting a web design business and I am being a guinea pig.  It's working pretty well so far. www.kansasgoatmilksoap.com and we'll eventually link in to my other domain and move everything over to the same server.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

What a happy encouraging thread! Glad to know people will still pay for quality gifts.
I thought I was way ahead on soap dishes and got 2 orders for 25....YIKES!

Stacey! Good luck with the new site. I Love your soap! I wish that photo of you milking would blow up. It looks like a super good one. Love the golden glow...


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope - never done here. LOL 

PJ


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

very encouraging inspiring thread- thanks for sharing!


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Kicking myself for not having soaped last week, or better yet, the week before. :nooo
I've done six batches (only ten pounds each here) this week with another batch tomorrow...possibly.
I have craft shows lined up for 12/2 (new); 12/4 (hopefully this will be a big one) then 12/11 and 12/18 up in Kent. 
After one more batch I am out of lye again. 
Since the Pumpkin Festival bombed so badly I was ahead on Christmas soaping.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I am out of shea butter!

I want to be soaping like a crazy lady but I ordered shea butter two weeks ago and it hasn't yet shipped. They contacted me a week ago, after I emailed them and said they would look into it. Well, a week later and nothing. 

All of my soaps contain shea butter and I am going crazy and maybe order at twice the cost from a local supplier that a family member can pick up from and bring it to me for Thanksgiving. By then I don't need to soap like crazy cause orders drop off after Christmas for me.

I am glad to hear everyone else is getting lots of holiday orders. Thats always encouraging.


----------

